# Lightweight Compact Crankset



## CXe (Sep 23, 2005)

I am currently running a Shimano R700 and popped it on the gram scale and was shocked that it clocked in at 875 grams w/ the BB. Does anyone have any recommendations on alternatives to save some weight? I know that FSA makes some sweet stuff, but I also want to do this economically and not pay more than say $200. Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Ryan


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

CXe said:


> I am currently running a Shimano R700 and popped it on the gram scale and was shocked that it clocked in at 875 grams w/ the BB. Does anyone have any recommendations on alternatives to save some weight? I know that FSA makes some sweet stuff, but I also want to do this economically and not pay more than say $200. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Ryan


Your price range has you cornered. Going lighter will mean parting with more Benjamins. With the price range you're looking at, I wouldn't change anything, and I certainly wouldn't put any low priced FSA stuff on the bike. One thing you might consider is an '07 Campy compact Centaur crank. Excel Sports has them on sale, right now, for $229.88. That set is 575g. It requires a square taper BB, which won't be expensive and not too lardy.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Forrest Root said:


> Your price range has you cornered. Going lighter will mean parting with more Benjamins. With the price range you're looking at, I wouldn't change anything, and I certainly wouldn't put any low priced FSA stuff on the bike. One thing you might consider is an '07 Campy compact Centaur crank. Excel Sports has them on sale, right now, for $229.88. That set is 575g. It requires a square taper BB, which won't be expensive and not too lardy.


I believe what Forrest is recommending is the best of both worlds, You get light and quality at its best cost.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

or you can eBya a high quality FSA Crank but it won't be easy because its mostly SL-K you should wait till somebody lists a K-force.


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

try a Ritchy Pro 590 grams, you can find them for under 100.00 and a Shimano 5500 octalink at 220 gams, 75.00 or less. total wt 810 or so for under 200.00, wayyy under your 200.00 mark. 
Or try the Tune6 pack and accompaningy crank, something like 450 grams, for tah dah, 800.00 or so, I think....


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

interesting suggestion.. i too am almost in the same boat... i guess i wouldnt mind going campy cranks with shimano drivetrain... what are lightweight square taper bottom brackets that are easily available... and honestly i kinda like exo bb cups.... other recomendations for cranks to look into...


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

cat4rider said:


> try a Ritchy Pro 590 grams, you can find them for under 100.00 and a Shimano 5500 octalink at 220 gams, 75.00 or less. total wt 810 or so for under 200.00, wayyy under your 200.00 mark.
> Or try the Tune6 pack and accompaningy crank, something like 450 grams, for tah dah, 800.00 or so, I think....


 According to WWeenies, the Ultegra 6500 is listed at 221 claimed, but actually comes in around 239. The Ritchey WCS is $119 at performance and I think it weighed (claimed) at 570cms. I would like to go compact and run a 12/23 (sram red) for a tighter range of gears but the weight verse cost (I have DA 7800 cranks now) doesn't work out. All the lighter options are going to cost $$$$.


----------

